# Looking for PrePaid cards for Paypal



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, So i have a Dubai Paypal account and i'm trying to find a VISA prepaid card that i would be able to withdraw money to, i'm not looking to open a bank account, will leave that for last resort if i didn't find any prepaid one for paypal, also, I tried using TravelEZ plus card and they informed me that you could only use it to actually send money from the card to paypal but not to withdraw money from paypal to the card (not allowed). anyone has any information on this?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i would think that this is highly susceptible to be used for money laundering and probably no one offers it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How about using an e-Dirham card ?

Or an Etihad Frequent Flyer money purse card ?

Not sure if either of those would work .


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> How about using an e-Dirham card ?
> 
> Or an Etihad Frequent Flyer money purse card ?
> 
> Not sure if either of those would work .


talked with edirham people they also said transfering money from paypal to the card is not allowed,


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

rsinner said:


> i would think that this is highly susceptible to be used for money laundering and probably no one offers it.


it's just withdrawing money from paypal ..


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

This mentions PayPal

https://www.prexcard.com/


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

paypal doesn't allow withdrawing with mastercards, only visa cards


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> it's just withdrawing money from paypal ..


Although it's just taking money from PayPal, what it seems you are trying to do 'may' end up being untraceable which would be viewed with suspicion in the uae. You have to ask yourself why you are finding it so difficult...... possibly for that reason.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

So what is the best way to go about withdrawing money from paypal in the UAE ?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

MarkUK1 said:


> So what is the best way to go about withdrawing money from paypal in the UAE ?


Transfer it to your bank account and withdraw from there like normal


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

UAE exchange offers some prepaid card for travel that can also be used online, (GoCash card I think)

also there are prepaid cards by carrefour/al futtaim etc, can top it up and use online (but not huge amounts of money i remember)


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

You can't live a practical existence here without a bank account.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

https://www.paypal-prepaid.com


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

londonmandan said:


> https://www.paypal-prepaid.com


Could be wrong but looks like that's US only.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

anyone here who's living in the UAE and actually uses paypal frequently to withdraw from a Dubai paypal? if so, i would like to know what's the best way to do it, such as which bank and which card..


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> anyone here who's living in the UAE and actually uses paypal frequently to withdraw from a Dubai paypal? if so, i would like to know what's the best way to do it, such as which bank and which card..


I don't use it that often but when I do it goes out to my HSBC account.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> I don't use it that often but when I do it goes out to my HSBC account.


could you link me the card you use with HSBC ?


----------



## qassim dar (Jun 29, 2017)

travelez prepaid card works for withdrawal, however do not make the mistake of getting the dollar card to avoid conversion charges because paypal will send the money in dirhams. it will take around 6 days for the transfer to be complete and 500$ can be withdrawn at a time


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

qassim dar said:


> travelez prepaid card works for withdrawal, however do not make the mistake of getting the dollar card to avoid conversion charges because paypal will send the money in dirhams. it will take around 6 days for the transfer to be complete and 500$ can be withdrawn at a time


lol, have you actually tried it? i did and they said i can't do it again unless i got a business license.


----------



## qassim dar (Jun 29, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> lol, have you actually tried it? i did and they said i can't do it again unless i got a business license.


yes i withdrew once to this card 3 months back, now i use mashreq bank visa debit card to withdraw to my bank account.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

qassim dar said:


> yes i withdrew once to this card 3 months back, now i use mashreq bank visa debit card to withdraw to my bank account.


the travelEZ people didn't block your card? do you need salary for the mashreq card? if not, what is the minimum balance ?

or maybe you withdrew small amount on it, i transfered around 3000 to it from pp then they inform me i can't do it again but thankfully i withdrew it, they said if i do it again they will block the card so i just close my account after i withdrew 3000 .


----------



## qassim dar (Jun 29, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> the travelEZ people didn't block your card? do you need salary for the mashreq card? if not, what is the minimum balance ?
> 
> or maybe you withdrew small amount on it, i transfered around 3000 to it from pp then they inform me i can't do it again but thankfully i withdrew it, they said if i do it again they will block the card so i just close my account after i withdrew 3000 .


They did not block it nor warn me but my transfer was around 1500. Mashreq is a bit tough on requirements. Without salary your best shot is a savings account which will provide a debit card . From the banks i know AbuDhabi Islamic Bank savings account provides a VISA debit card. Minimum balance here in almost all banks is AED3000.


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

qassim dar said:


> They did not block it nor warn me but my transfer was around 1500. Mashreq is a bit tough on requirements. Without salary your best shot is a savings account which will provide a debit card . From the banks i know AbuDhabi Islamic Bank savings account provides a VISA debit card. Minimum balance here in almost all banks is AED3000.


that is weird, TravelEZ plus or just travelEZ ?


----------



## qassim dar (Jun 29, 2017)

MarkUK1 said:


> that is weird, TravelEZ plus or just travelEZ ?


not plus, just Travelez the dollar version


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

qassim dar said:


> They did not block it nor warn me but my transfer was around 1500. Mashreq is a bit tough on requirements. Without salary your best shot is a savings account which will provide a debit card . From the banks i know AbuDhabi Islamic Bank savings account provides a VISA debit card. Minimum balance here in almost all banks is AED3000.





qassim dar said:


> not plus, just Travelez the dollar version


and you withdrew dirhams from it ?


----------



## qassim dar (Jun 29, 2017)

yes but had to bear the automatically levied conversion charges as the card was in dollars


----------

